# I can't actually remember the last time i drank water.



## Estellaa (Oct 2, 2010)

Seriously i can't, i never drink water.
i hardly drink during the day anyhow, but if i'm out and about then i will drink Diet Coke and there is always diet coke in the house so i drink that, i also have a glass of orange juice a day but that is about the only drinks i have :/


----------



## loloy321 (Oct 2, 2010)

im the same - drink lots of diet coke. but i also have lots of tea which has water so im not too bad. you could try putting kia-ora or miwadi in your water?


----------



## Estellaa (Oct 2, 2010)

i don't drink tea or coffee either, i hate them


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2010)

I don't think there's anything particularly wrong with not drinking water, although just having diet coke all the time probably has other health issues tha water wouldn't give you. Orange juice isn't the best choice either, unfortunately, as it will send your blood sugars high very quickly - I used to love it, but now can only drink it if I'm hypo and need a quick sugar boost.

You need to start experimenting, I think - might be difficult at first, but your taste really does adapt after a while. For example, I always used to dring fll cream milk, but changed to semi-skimmed and now skimmed, and I really can't drink full fat any more - tastes disgusting! It's worth the effort to give yourself more variety in taste, and also give your body a rest from whatever is in Coke!


----------



## Estellaa (Oct 2, 2010)

haha, i have orange juice with my cereal (Y)
and i hate milk, i don't like squash drinks like the robinsons stuff.
what else is there for a diabetic?


----------



## Steff (Oct 2, 2010)

Oh how dare you how could you not drink water lol just joking, its the only thing i drink from day to day,i might treat myself and have lemon flavoured water lol x


----------



## bex123 (Oct 2, 2010)

i drink vimto , you can get sugar free  its quite nice , i never drink water either yuck!... have been known to drink bottled water though as there is no nasty after taste that you get from tap water


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2010)

Estellaa said:


> haha, i have orange juice with my cereal (Y)
> and i hate milk, i don't like squash drinks like the robinsons stuff.
> what else is there for a diabetic?



Hehe! If I didn't know how old you are I might suggest beer!  My brother in law isthe same as you - will only drink Coke, but he drinks the full sugar stuff because he's not diabetic! It's true that diabetes can limit what you drink if you don't like drinking water. Why don't you like water?


----------



## Estellaa (Oct 2, 2010)

well there is no flavour to it ahahah, and damn being 16.
although i might be a rebel and go and have a v+dc any guess to what that is? ahhahhaa


----------



## Steff (Oct 4, 2010)

Estellaa said:


> well there is no flavour to it ahahah, and damn being 16.
> although i might be a rebel and go and have a v+dc any guess to what that is? ahhahhaa



vodka and diet coke????


----------



## Caroline (Oct 4, 2010)

If you don't drink water, and if you have to take oral medication (we all need paraceteml sometimes or anti biotics)., what do you use?

I probably should have more water, but I do drink tea with a splash of milk, diet coke, the odd fruit juice and Dr. Pepper Zero too.


----------



## sugarfreerach (Oct 4, 2010)

i find keeping a bottle of water in the fridge and having it with quite strong sugar free squash helps me with my water intake.  Apparently cooler drinks scientifically taste a lot better which is why beer is usually served chilled (still gross in my opinion though!)


----------



## Copepod (Oct 4, 2010)

Caroline said:


> If you don't drink water, and if you have to take oral medication (we all need paraceteml sometimes or anti biotics)., what do you use?
> 
> I probably should have more water, but I do drink tea with a splash of milk, diet coke, the odd fruit juice and Dr. Pepper Zero too.



Generally, it doesn't really matter what drinkable fluid you use to wash down tablets / capsules. Best to drink first, then swallow tablet / capsule, then drink more, all while standing up, or at least sitting upright. Paracetamol is available in soluble form. Occasionally, there are specific instructions to take with / after food (or at least with / after milk), avoid milk, take with orange juice, avoid grapefruit etc. That's what the patient information leaflet is for, if you forgot to ask pharmacist before leaving the chemist shop.


----------



## Copepod (Oct 4, 2010)

sugarfreerach said:


> i find keeping a bottle of water in the fridge and having it with quite strong sugar free squash helps me with my water intake.  Apparently cooler drinks scientifically taste a lot better which is why beer is usually served chilled (still gross in my opinion though!)



Chilled beer / ale / bitter/ stout is disgusting / lacking in taste / flavour - draft pint, cool, not chilled is best. Especially on evenings after walking Hadrian's Wall  To my taste, lager is only bearable straight from fridge on a very hot day.


----------



## Ellie Jones (Oct 4, 2010)

Even though we need to reblemish the fluids that we naturally lose to prevent dehydration, it doesn't have to be replaced with pure water..

It's a bit of a miss conception...  Yes of cause some form of drinks do contain ingredients that are directics.. but doesn't mean that they don't rehydrate just make's it a tad more difficult.

You be surprised by the liquid we take onboard just from the foods we eat, such as fruits, gravy's, sauces etc..  Even ice-cream!

I generally drink coffee/tea, don't over fussed about fizzy drinks and squash's well I think it my childhood that put me off these as if we were ill, Dad would insist of given us hot orange/lemmon squash and a couple of junior asprines to cure all...  Totally disgusting..


----------



## Northerner (Oct 4, 2010)

Ellie Jones said:


> ...if we were ill, Dad would insist of given us hot orange/lemmon squash and a couple of junior asprines to cure all...  Totally disgusting..



In total agreement with you Ellie, about the amount of water we take in from all sorts of sources. Coffee and beer contribute significantly and have a net increase, not decrease in the amount of hydration we get from them.

But hot orange squash? Eeeeeeewwwww!! 

My great aunt used to give me and my sister pint mugs of tea when we visited as small children. We became wise to this, so once asked for orange squash - she gave us pint mugs of UNDILUTED orange squash! Never again!


----------



## imtrying (Oct 4, 2010)

how about trying flavoured water? Perfectly Clear brand I find really nice and so easy to drink...doesn't taste like drinking water at all.

I use the method someone already suggested here already (sorry can't remember your name!!) and that's strong squash with ice cold water - can't be dealing with room temperature water! 

Up until about 3 years ago I lived on Diet Coke and that was about it. Then I started working out and doing that with diet coke just wasn't going to work! I am also like you and don't like tea or coffee either so it's DC or squash for me.

I also avoid OJ because I can only drink it when having a hypo...any other time and my BS will be high for the next few hours.


----------



## Steff (Oct 4, 2010)

imtrying said:


> how about trying flavoured water? Perfectly Clear brand I find really nice and so easy to drink...doesn't taste like drinking water at all.
> 
> I use the method someone already suggested here already (sorry can't remember your name!!) and that's strong squash with ice cold water - can't be dealing with room temperature water!
> 
> ...



i agree re perfectly clear the purple labelled one  is the nicest think it is cranberry and something else give it a go!


----------



## imtrying (Oct 4, 2010)

Steffie said:


> i agree re perfectly clear the purple labelled one  is the nicest think it is cranberry and something else give it a go!



purple one is summer fruits...my fav!! love it!


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm not madly keen on plain water either and take most of mine in the form of tea having read somewhere that you get more hydration from a cup of tea than a glass of cold water. I do, however, have the odd glass or three with a little 'no added sugar' squash. I like the Robinson's ones and currently have a choice of orange & pineapple or peach in the cupboard.


----------



## FM001 (Oct 4, 2010)

The recommended intake of water is 8 average size glasses, but it matters not how you get this fluid, so you can include tea, coffee, squash or fizzy drinks, or a combination of them all.  Dehydration can lead to ill-health, so its best to at least try and reach the recommended amount, but just be careful with diet coke as it does contain caffeine, and high levels of caffeine can cause increased bp, headaches and irritability to name a few.  Toby.


----------



## Copepod (Oct 4, 2010)

Try this thread for an explanation of what to monitor - fluid in or fluid out - http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=9778&highlight=thirst


----------



## rossoneri (Oct 4, 2010)

Being from the North I find the idea of buying water quite difficult to accept.  Now exiled in the South however I find it almost impossible to drink the water from the tap that we get here because of all the chalk and its lack of softness.  I find that it is very drinkable though after pouring some into a bottle and chilling it in the fridge for a few hours.  I am sure someone can find some reasons for not drinking tap water stored in a fridge for long periods but I am happy with this solution.  

One further factor to remember about Diet Coke and other fizzy drinks is the gas does also fill your stomach and help reduce your appetite.  Maybe Estellaa could try drinking fizzy water as an alternative?


Ellie Jones said:


> ... if we were ill, Dad would insist of given us hot orange/lemmon squash and a couple of junior asprines to cure all...  Totally disgusting..


This was the standard reaction to illness and cold weather (without the tablets) in my childhood home too although I quite liked it.  When I played football for the school as a 10 year old on Saturday mornings we would return to the changing rooms after the match to be served by the sports teacher some Vimto cordial (full sugar, this was before I was diagnosed) made with hot water and served in metal cups!  As well as warming us up it taught us a valuable lesson in how metal conducts heat!  


Copepod said:


> Chilled beer / ale / bitter/ stout is disgusting / lacking in taste / flavour - draft pint, cool, not chilled is best. ... To my taste, lager is only bearable straight from fridge on a very hot day.


I hope you are not making the mistake of confusing what is served as 'draft lager' in this country with the proper stuff.  The better foreign lager (and even some from UK independent brewaries) sold here in bottles is often very drinkable when chilled, even on cold days.  Certainly the most refreshing beer I have had the pleasure of drinking is the German Wheat variety.  
I would agree on the other beers though, I was really disappointed when I first tasted Guinness in Dublin to find that the bars all chill the taste out of the stuff they serve draft.  The concept of Guinness Extra Cold just makes me despair.


----------



## Steff (Oct 4, 2010)

rossoneri said:


> Being from the North I find the idea of buying water quite difficult to accept.  Now exiled in the South however I find it almost impossible to drink the water from the tap that we get here because of all the chalk and its lack of softness.
> (


im the EXACT same rossoneri i used to drink from the tap all the time when i was at home in the north then went down south could not take to the water and went to buying from the  bottle then now im back in north ive stuck to buying bottle much to my dads dismay


----------



## Jimbo (Oct 4, 2010)

bex123 said:


> i drink vimto , you can get sugar free  its quite nice , i never drink water either yuck!... have been known to drink bottled water though as there is no nasty after taste that you get from tap water



Bex are you in a hard water area with a lot of limescale in your kettle for example?
If yes is the answer............
Then move to Scotland where we get the lovely soft stuff ...straight from the tap! All it needs is putting in a bottle and then put in the fridge to chill it a little and it tastes fine, honest!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 4, 2010)

Having spent a week in the Yorkshire Dales recently I really appreciate the difference in tap water between here (in Southampton) and there. Up North we don't have to put special tablets in the washing machines or use 'Brita' water filters or half a gallon of washing up liquid or descale the kettle three times a week!


----------



## Jimbo (Oct 4, 2010)

Copepod said:


> Generally, it doesn't really matter what drinkable fluid you use to wash down tablets / capsules. Best to drink first, then swallow tablet / capsule, then drink more, all while standing up, or at least sitting upright. Paracetamol is available in soluble form. Occasionally, there are specific instructions to take with / after food (or at least with / after milk), avoid milk, take with orange juice, avoid grapefruit etc. That's what the patient information leaflet is for, if you forgot to ask pharmacist before leaving the chemist shop.



Time to show my igerance here, (I know its spelled ignorance, before anyone starts slagging me. I just in a good/silly mood for some reason tonight).
Why should we avoid milk Copepod? I know about grapefruit juice but what's the problem with milk please, oh knowledgable one?


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 4, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Having spent a week in the Yorkshire Dales recently I really appreciate the difference in tap water between here (in Southampton) and there. Up North we don't have to put special tablets in the washing machines or use 'Brita' water filters or half a gallon of washing up liquid or descale the kettle three times a week!



That's one of the reasons I got out of the habit of drinking water. That stuff down London way has been recycled so often and has so much stuff added to it, it should be called soluble flouride instead of water. I tried some straight from the tap earlier and realised the water here actually tastes good.


----------



## scootdevon (Oct 4, 2010)

*Careful you dont get addicted to diet coke like my sons mother has she dont drink coffee or tea and tried drinking water instead of d/c and she had withdrawal symptoms!!!!! *


----------



## Jimbo (Oct 4, 2010)

scootdevon said:


> *Careful you dont get addicted to diet coke like my sons mother has she dont drink coffee or tea and tried drinking water instead of d/c and she had withdrawal symptoms!!!!! *



I think I must be an addict, 'cos I go through about 6 cans of the de-caff diet coke a day.


----------



## katie (Oct 4, 2010)

Wow, I thought I was bad  I don't drink water much either and used to drink alot of coke, but decided to stop as it's so bad for you.

I mostly drink tea & coffee but force myself to have sugar free squash or stick some water in a bottle which makes me drink it more for some reason


----------



## Copepod (Oct 4, 2010)

Jimbo said:


> Time to show my igerance here, (I know its spelled ignorance, before anyone starts slagging me. I just in a good/silly mood for some reason tonight).
> Why should we avoid milk Copepod? I know about grapefruit juice but what's the problem with milk please, oh knowledgable one?



If instructions say take on an empty stomach, then that means don't wash it down with milk. I don't write patient information sheets, but do follow their instructions, and try to find out the reasons behind any instructions, if not given on the sheet. Instructions are different for different medicines, so avoiding grapefruit juice only applies to a very small number of drugs, but for those it's important.


----------



## Jimbo (Oct 4, 2010)

Ta! Copepod


----------



## Estellaa (Oct 4, 2010)

> Maybe Estellaa could try drinking fizzy water as an alternative?



i hate fizzy water ew ew, haha sorry its disgusting.
Thing is i hardly drink at all during the day anyhow, although now i go to college once every couple of breaks i will have a can of Diet Coke.
gah i know im addicted, but i don't wanna stop haha.


----------



## teapot8910 (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm not a water fan either, have it in my tea and for taking tablets but that was it. Now I drink it with Robinsons Peach Squash which is tasty


----------

